# Lowell, MA



## techniker (Mar 14, 2013)

I moved here recently and I'm looking for people to do stuff with! If you're new too, let's explore the city. If you're from here, maybe you can show me some points of interest, favorite shooting locations, or the best place to get a beer.

I shoot mostly architecture, landscape and technical but I wouldn't mind trying out something new. It doesn't have to be a planned shoot, we can just do something interesting and bring our cameras. 

Send me a PM if you're interested!


----------

